# FSP or Sparkle Power?



## Lazzer408 (Jan 19, 2012)

Take a look at the specs from these two SFX/MicroATX power supplies.  Assume the cost is equal. Which do you prefer?  If there is another brand/model that's better suited for a micro ATX gaming rig, please post a link to it's specs.

FSP model FSP450-60GHS(85)-R (bottom of page)

http://www.fsp-group.com/english/1_product/2_detail.asp?mainid=1&fid=57&proid=591

-or-

Sparkle Power SPI450S8HB (bottom of page 9)

http://www.sparklepower.com/pdf/SPIcatalog2011/2011PC.pdf


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 19, 2012)

They look rather generic, are you sure they can handle continuous loads of ~450 watss? I believe Corsair and Antec both have some entry level units that may do better at ~the same price.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 19, 2012)

If I had to choose , fsp have a better reputation.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 19, 2012)

FSP is an OEM PSU maker, they made PSU units for OCZ, SilverStone, Zalman, Antec etc. And they also make their own brand of PSU line as well and is pretty popular in our place being reliable with good price PSU.

Currently using an OCZ Stealth X Stream II 600W PSU, based on the FSP OEM model, have yet to give me problem after 1+ year of use.


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 19, 2012)

francis511 said:


> If I had to choose , *fsp* have a better reputation.





ViperXTR said:


> *FSP* is an OEM PSU maker, they made PSU units for OCZ, SilverStone, Zalman, Antec etc. And they also make their own brand of PSU line as well and is pretty popular in our place being reliable with good price PSU.
> 
> Currently using an OCZ Stealth X Stream II 600W PSU, based on the *FSP* OEM model, have yet to give me problem after 1+ year of use.



What they said.^^

And because I have taught English there before and dated someone who works for them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 19, 2012)

Personally, I would say neither, but then i am using a 750watt dell psu that is very reliable.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 19, 2012)

Some Sparkle SFX PSUs are made by... wait for it... FSP. Don't know if the exact model you're looking at is, though.


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 19, 2012)

FSP gets my vote. I've got a 7-year old FSP 700W, still kicking strong, powering an 1156 rig with dual VGAs.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2012)

FSP,  how ever you might find some Sparkle possibly have FSP parts.

This might help out some even given it's last update
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39758


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Sparkle Power has a much lower moq then fsp which is why they are being considered. I have the FSP unit here and it did a great job powering my test rig of furmark+prime on a quad+5870. I was expecting the outlet air to be much hotter then it was considering the fan speed. The sparkle power supply should be here soon for testing.

I JUST noticed the Sparkle Power site says FSP group over on the right. -facepalm- I'll have to talk to my rep about this. The specs are the same. I can't wait to compare them. I don't doubt now that those units could be the same internally.

http://www.sparklepower.com/



Chevalr1c said:


> are you sure they can handle continuous loads of ~450 watss?



So they claim.

Based on the psu calculator, an ITX system with a 2600k@4ghz and HD5870, 100% cpu load, 90% system load, and 10% cap aging gave me this...


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2012)

Was not sure if they were still owned by FSP still or not..  And lets face it even if they are don't stop them using other crappy parts..

Really 431w  maybe you should do ya self a favor and get ya hands on a Killa Watt.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 19, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Was not sure if they were still owned by FSP still or not..  And lets face it even if they are don't stop them using other crappy parts..
> 
> Really 431w  maybe you should do ya self a favor and get ya hands on a Killa Watt.



When I take my measurements on these units I'll be using shunts on each rail to get accurate readings.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lazzer408, "Sparkle Power" is an FSP brand. 

Admittedly, "Sparkle" is a different company. The only way to distinguish the two is that "Sparkle" also makes video cards. And right now they only have one line of PSUs, 80PLUS Gold PSUs made by Great Wall.

They share the same TUV number, 50173316.


----------



## MasterInvader (Jan 19, 2012)

Buy a decent PSU: Corsair, Enermax, Antec, Thermaltake etc...

And one more thing, forget the wattage!
Your main concern in a gaming rig should be the Amp´s @ 12V.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jan 19, 2012)

I have a Sparkle power psu, and it’s been great. The customer service responds quickly and they sent me three free games for registering my warranty/joining some club.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 19, 2012)

Lazzer408 said:


> When I take my measurements on these units I'll be using shunts on each rail to get accurate readings.



What about the 24 pin connector and the 4\8 pin connectors ?. you have them on there too ?.

As i upgrade as less as possible i just go for a good psu with a few extra 200w for aging and upgrades if any that way there is less strain on the PSU as it has enough overhead.

Total system usage matters to me more as if i thought i had a dodgy PSU i would just use a backup one see if the problem was still their or not.

Well my whole system will only take 250w only when using over the top programs like Furmark..  Normally it's around 270w to 320w max with games.

Although it used to be about 40-50w more when i was using a Maximus mobo which lacks as good power saving although is a sweet overclocking mobo lol.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Jan 19, 2012)

MasterInvader said:


> Buy a decent PSU: Corsair, Enermax, Antec, Thermaltake etc...
> 
> And one more thing, forget the wattage!
> Your main concern in a gaming rig should be the Amp´s @ 12V.



This is a SFX/Micro ATX supply for use in an ITX system so my options are limited.  It's also being ordered in quantity with custom lead length and connectors to be used in a chassis I'm manufacturing.  I intend to sell the chassis with a high quality PSU.  Opinions count.



AsRock said:


> What about the 24 pin connector and the 4\8 pin connectors ?. you have them on there too ?.
> 
> As i upgrade as less as possible i just go for a good psu with a few extra 200w for aging and upgrades if any that way there is less strain on the PSU as it has enough overhead.
> 
> ...



It's an ITX system that is limited to one configuration.  You won't be adding SLI/CFX down the road.    I can tap each rail and measure the voltage and current for all of them.


----------

